# Paar Fragen zu C-Programmierung im real mode



## Hama87 (19. November 2006)

Hi,
ich will mich etwas an lowlevel-programming heranwagen, und zu diesem Zweck ein kleines Spiel unter DOS programmieren. Ich will keine Interrupts(weder DOS noch BIOS) und keine Bibliotheken meines C-Compilers(Turbo C mit TASM für Inline-Assembler) benutzen.
Nun zu meinen Fragen:
1. Zum lesen/schreiben von Speicheradressen benutze ich "pokeb" bzw "inportb", diese Befehle befinden sich allerdings in Bibliotheken die ich ja nicht benutzen will. Wie kann ich also mit C direkt Speicheradressen schreiben/lesen?
2. Damit mein Spiel nicht maßlos schnell läuft benötige ich "Pausen" im Programm. Wie kann ich die mit den Mitteln die ich habe realisieren, sodass sie keine 100% CPU-Last erzeugen, und möglichst auf jedem PC gleich lang sind?
3. Desweitern benötige ich "zufällige" Werte, wie kann ich diese erzeugen?

Mit einen kleinen Tip oder einem Link(gerne auch in Englisch) wäre mir sehr geholfen.

Vielen Dank schonmal,
-=)Hama(=-


----------



## Azi (21. November 2006)

Zu 1: Das sollte doch mit Zeigern gehen?
Zu 3: Könnte schwierig werden, du müsstest dir selber nen Generator basteln. Und da du keine Interrupts benutzen möchtest, wird es noch komplizierter (da du die Systemzeit nicht einfach so holen kannst).

Azi


----------

